# Update: New funding for education



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

I got this note from Pat Rusz of the Michigan Wildlife Conservancy.



> This is to make sure you know that the Michigan Wildlife Conservancy recently received a grant from the U.S. Department of Agricultures Natural Resources Conservation Service (NRCS) to educate landowners about wild boars and the problems caused by this invasive exotic species. At least 22 meetings plus small-group informational sessions will be conducted by MWC by August of 2013 in many parts of Michigan. The Conservancy has already started the program, conducting work sessions at multiple sites in the central Lower Peninsula.
> 
> The primary reduction of wild boars, an animal infamous worldwide for destroying crops, natural resources, and landscapes, has been the Michigan Wild Hog Removal Program, a partnership between the MWC and USDAs Wildlife Services branch. It is also supported financially by the Michigan Department of Agriculture and private-sector groups including the Michigan Pork Producers Association, the Michigan Corn Growers Association, and the Michigan Forest Association.
> 
> ...


----------

